
German state gov plans to replace proprietary software with open source - tpush
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fheise.de%2F-3849115
======
vixen99
Meanwhile Munich is swapping back from Linux to Windows by 2021.

